# Post 4 medievalists, what is your favorite period and why:ars vetus, nova, subtilior?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

So you know me by now my comfort zone is renaissance but I do really appreciated some medieval stuff sometimes.

This is a hard question to answer for me, but will try to respond the best I can possibly can?

Ars Vetus: is charming for it's charming simplicity, straightforwardness of ancient lore

Ars Nova beside Machaut, Landini, Da Bologna, De Vitry.I find it pleasant interesting but not as much as ars vetus 

Ars subtilior is very exciting perhaps the finest medieval music done since the third period the dawn before the early Renaissance.

What your cue on this, medievalists enthousiatics, wwwhat period do you preffered and why?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

At the moment my favourite is none of those, my favourite is this


----------

